
Masquerade Acquired by Facebook - espinchi
http://msqrd.me/joining-facebook.html
======
drum
This strikes me as a response to Snapchat's recent success with fun video
filters. If you look at the App Store rankings, they've clearly boosted
Snapchat's ranking past Instagram and Facebook recently, as they're totally
viral and people seem to be using them nonstop whenever I'm on.

Congrats to the MSQRD team!

------
nthState
How long has this app been live? It seems like I only saw it for the first
time a week or two ago...

~~~
wildpeaks
It launched back in December. I was lucky to see it as soon as it launched
because I follow one of its main developers for years because he always made
great extensions for Adobe Air and I definitely loved the app as soon as I
tried it, so congratulations to the team :) (and with the new office they were
streaming from the other day)

------
espinchi
It's more of an acquihire than an acquisition, I guess.

Hats off for building such an amazing app.

~~~
amackera
Also acquiring their IP which is pretty big I think.

